# death of a world



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The Vogan forests, Voga, the segmentum ultima

Trooper Kalen Heilus of the 79th Vogan PDF regiment sat on a small outcrop of rock, the rest of the 7th company were all around him, each clearing their autoguns, he took off his helmet and placed it down beside him, gazing at the picture of his sister, Helena that was placed in a strap in it. 

They had been out in the forests of Voga for several days, each one spent performing mock battles with the rest of the regiment, they had come out as the overall winners of the mock war but were too be the last ones returning to hive alpha, they still had another day in the vast forests while the rest of the regiment were busy boarding valkyries back to alpha. 

Commissar Vlad Janurg walked among the men of the 7th, he had been placed on this damn world over a year ago with a squad of cadet-commissars that he had spread over the regiments, he had opted too join the 79th because he had heard they were the most well disciplined and veteran regiments in the entire Vogan PDF.

Kalen looked up and saw commissar Janurg walk towards him, he and the commissar had hated each other since day one after Janurg had whipped him for punching a superior officer from the 45th regiment who had beat one of the 7th to death, he watched the blonde haired commissar walk past and spat on the floor in disgust. 


Kalen got up and walked over too the tree line, seven other PDF troopers were they were busy talking about something, when he got there he realised who they were, the members of 5th squad led by the huge sergeant Byron they all stared at him in disgust, he had gotten into a fight with Byron and lost horribly and ever since they had been out too get him, as he tried too turn he felt a muscled arm slide around his throat and begin too pull him back towards the forest, the attacker began too say "ill give you ten seconds too run before we come after you". 

The hand let go and Kalen began too sprint into the forest as the first of the thugs began too give pursuit, he tripped and struggled too regain his balance as a throwing knife dug into the tree next too his head he grabbed it and yanked it out, he spun on his heel and watched as a scruffy looking Vogan aimed a autopistol at him, he threw the blade at the man and struck him in the throat, the man fell too his knees holding the wound as Byron shot his dying squad mate through the head and like his fellow dead Vogan took aim but before he could fire Kalen had already began too bound off again, he ran and heard the angered sergeant shoting curses, he came into a small clearing and ran over too a nearby tree, he slid behind it and looked as the angered chasers arrived, the spread out and he watched as one headed towards him but before he could get near two things happened in a split second, firstly there was a bloodcurdling roar and secondly the man was lifted into the air and torn apart in a welter of blood and gore, blood sprayed over the other side of the tree as he began too mutter "ohh shit its a.....aa........lictor" then as he was about too begin too run another one of the creatures ripped through the undergrowth, it roared in anger at the other tyranid and leapt into the middle of the squad, Kalen wanted too cry as it tore Byron in half and then bit off anothers head as the second joined it, he heard something drop on his shoulder and put his finger there, he pulled it away and so blood. Human blood. He looked up and screamed in fear as he saw a lictor above him begin too uncurl.......

more will follow


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

awesoome stuff cant wait for more +rep


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you very much world more should be up tomorow around the same time


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

excellent story, like the cliff hanger- the monster/alien above someone being given away by a drop of blood is old, but still extremely effective

bit of criticism if i may, it might help to seperate the sections a little more, bout half way in where you switch to the Inq. Cruiser maybe a seperating line like so:

and he tickled the ork
-----
meanwhile i kicked an tau git
-----
the ork laughed

but +rep for you my friend


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah thanks for the rep and critisicm my next post wont involve Kalen at all it will be entirly centered on the inquisitor or Kalen i havent decided yet.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Post some more on here!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok ive just editted out the bits with the inquisitor because i dont think it will fit in with the story.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Kalen rolled away as the lictor landed where he had only a second ago been, it threw its head backwards and let out a tremendous roar, he looked at it and began too cry as it stared into him, it took a step forward and crouched down to Kalen's height, the young Vogan pulled himself up and began too run at his full speed he could hear the snapping of branches and twigs behind him and realised that any second it would be upon him, he spun around a tree and began too criss cross between the trunks, the noise behind him had stopped and he slowed down, slowly pacing around, the entire area was empty apart from a few of the red bloodbirds, he began too look around when a roar sounded, he turned and saw the lictor clinging too a nearby tree, Kalen's eyes widened in fear and he fell too his knees as the lictor pounced........


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Kalen watched as the lictor grew bigger as it flew towards him, he waited for it too get as close as posible before rolling out of the way, it hit a tree behind him and collapsed on the floor it began too move and taking the inititave Kalen grabbed a long sharp branch on the floor next too him he leapt upon its back as it lifted into the air and he slammed the spear like branch into its back, it fell backwards and Kalen jumped off, landing hard he thought it was dead but as he got near a clawed hand grabbed his ankle, cutting deep, he fell too the floor and using a large stone crushed its arm, he backed off and then realisied the creature had died, he spat on it and began too laugh nerviously. 

--------------------------

Janurg had noticed that a group of his soldiers were missing and mustered a platoon too search the forest with him, he shouted "disciplined lines! keep together!" as they entered the forest and a few taunts from the seargents came back but he simply laughed, he let his hand move down his side and hover over his bolt pistol, he grabbed its handle and with a yank pulled it out, the moved for a small while when word arrived over the vox of a small ship entering the system, as he stopped to listen a hot spray hit him across the face and when he moved his free hand up too see what it was he realised it was blood, he spun quickly in time too see a Vogan being lifted into the air, two scythe like appendages and torn apart, he looked at the killer and realised what it was, a lictor as he began too fire another one fell from above and crushed a pair of Vogans, a heavy weapons trooper aimed his heavy bolter at it but before he could fire a hundred of the tyranids named guants ripped from the underbush, they pulled the trooper down as pieces of flesh and skin ripped through the air above him, Janurg drew his chainsword and killed one of the guants as it leapt through the air towards him, chitin covering his body, he noticed that his men were begining to retreat and took aim at them shouting "you dogs form up into a firing line!" but they mearly ignored his orders he snarled and fired striking a Vogan in the back of the head, another in the back and another in the leg, he turned around and began too fire at the fast approaching tyranids, the ground beneath him began too shake and a huge ravager ripped out, his lower body was encased in sharp dagger like fangs, he screamed as it bit him in half, his body tumbling down into the hordes of guants below him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Its good stuff as allways dark 
hope to see more
janurg is a cool charactor
i want more from him


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

thank you DB pehaps after this is finished ill write some more up for Janurg before Voga


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Kalen looked at the dead lictor and at his injury, the skin around his ankle was deeply lacerated and oozing blood, it hurt when he tried too walk, but he realised that he would have too head west towards hive delta, it was roughly thirty miles away and for all he knew the entire forest was already swarming with the dreaded tyranids, if he didnt get there within seventy eight hours he knew that by standard protacol the entire planet would be evacuated and bombarded by the ships of the Vogan defence fleet. now wanting too waste any time he snapped a branch off a nearby tree and began too use it as a walking aid slowly trudgeing his way across the forest, stopping every know and again too let a group of tyranids scuttle past, every know and again huge creatures higher than the tree tops would lead hordes of the bounding xeno, he carried one walking and as night began too fall he came too a small stream where he rested for several hours, he crawled up into the roots of a tree knowing that he would be safer there than wandering out in the open forest that was crawling with tyranids.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

that is some excellent stuff Angel, haha, never cease to amaze me mate =)
+rep


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ill be getting more up tomorow/later


----------

